# Beinhart-Biketreff-Level-1-2, Sa.26.09., 14Uhr



## Werner (24. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Wer aufmerksam den Titel gelesen hat wird feststellen, dass dort die sonst immer genannte Rheingaustraße fehlt. Dies ist kein Versehen sondern pure Absicht.

Der Grund ist einfach:

Wir werden uns diesmal an einem anderen Ort treffen, da unser Fahrtechnik-Spezialist Mathias angeboten hat, uns im Rahmen einer Ausfahrt direkt auf einem geeigneten Trail spezielle Fahrtechniken näher zu bringen. Damit wird auch dem Wunsch vieler von euch entsprochen auch mal "zwischendrin" ein Training abseits der alten Ziegelei anzubieten. 

*Der Treffpunkt: 14.00Uhr, Hofheim, Parkplatz Kreishaus* Am Kreishaus

Die Fahrtechnik: S1-S3 je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung

Der Schwerpunkt: Serpentinen und Stufen

Der Wunsch: Protektoren falls vorhanden mitbringen

Die Strecke: 20 KM  bei ca. 300 HM

Dann nutzt die Chance euch vor dem Winter nochmal so richtig fit machen zu lassen und meldet euch bitte in der gewohnten Weise zu diesem besonderen Treff an.

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## happygegoogelt (25. September 2009)

Guten Morgen Werner, 

hört sich gut an 
Fährst du mit dem Rad von Finthen los? Wann?Und wieviel km wären es dann? 
Dann würde ich dich nämlich gerne begleiten...

Liebe Grüße Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeQuax (25. September 2009)

Hi Werner und Mathias,

das ist ja super, dass ihr es dieses Jahr noch wahr macht
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bin natürlich dabei und freu' mich darauf, anschließend den Spitzkehren den Garaus zu machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Liebe Grüße,
Simone


----------



## matthias2003 (25. September 2009)

Hallo Werner+Mathias,

ich bin auch dabei und fahre mit dem Rad nach Hofheim. Wenn mich jemand begleiten möchte, hier die Abfahrtzeiten:



12:10Uhr
Unter der Schiersteiner Brücke, also der übliche Samstags-Werner-Biktreff
ca. 28Km/400Hm bis Hofheim



12:30Uhr
Theodor-Heuss-Brücke, Brückenkopf auf der Hessischen Seite
ca. 20Km/380Hm bis Hofheim 

Bitte meldet Euch hier im Forum, falls jemand mitfahren möchte und bringt für die Rückfahrt LICHT mit!

bis morgen
Matthias


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2009)

Hi, das ist ja verlockend nah bei mir... 

Von Biebrich aus sind es übrigens knapp 20km, für die ich ohne viel Hektik `ne knappe Stunde brauche. Aber Samstag bin ich ja nicht in Biebrich!


----------



## Volker65 (25. September 2009)

Hallo Matthias
Ich fahre ab Brückenkopf mit.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Werner (25. September 2009)

happygegoogelt schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dich nämlich gerne begleiten...



Hi Andrea,

hast ´ne PM!!

...Werner


----------



## Caprifischer (25. September 2009)

Würde auch morgen kommen, weiß aber noch nicht genau, ob ich es bis 14:00 Uhr schaffe in Hofheim zu sein. 
Würde dann nachkommen, wenn mir einer verrät wo genau das Techniktraining stattfindet...?

Bis dann,

LG Werner


----------



## Bettina (25. September 2009)

Ich bin noch nicht sicher, ob es klappt, aber wenn wäre ich um 12:15 am Biebricher Schloß 

Melde mich morgen wieder...
Gruß Bettina


----------



## mathias (25. September 2009)

Danke Werner für die Ankündigung.

Wir fahren vom Kreishaus in Richtung Eppstein und werden oberhalb vom Bahnhof rauf und runter und rauf und runter...... fahren.

@Arachne, genau in der Nähe ist immer gut. Würde mich freuen wenn Du kommst. Es sei denn Du bist in Biebrich.....

@ Caprifischer. Fahre am Besten zum Bahnhof in Eppstein und ruf mich an.

@All bis mosche


P.S. wir fahren auch bei Schneefall

Grüzi
Matze


----------



## mbonsai (25. September 2009)

Hallo,

Susi und Bonsai wuerden gern als Gaeste auch mitfahren...wir kommen mit dem Auto nach Hofheim, da wir bis 13 Uhr Schule haben.

Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (26. September 2009)

Bei mir klappt es nicht, hoffentlich gibt es eine Wiederholung.
Gruß Bettina


----------



## wunjo (26. September 2009)

Wenn ich keinen Bereitschaftseinsatz habe komme ich mit dem Auto nach Hofheim.
Bis später.  
Jörg


----------



## Werner (26. September 2009)

Und noch eine weitere Teilnehmerin:

Sabine

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## happygegoogelt (26. September 2009)

Werner schrieb:


> Und noch eine weitere Teilnehmerin:
> 
> Sabine
> 
> ...




Werner, hast auch eine pm. Telefonisch habe ich dich gerade nicht erreicht


----------



## f.topp (26. September 2009)

Sehr schön Mathias Dagmar und ich kommen auch...


----------



## eppi11 (26. September 2009)

bin auch dabei !
ralf eppelmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (26. September 2009)

Ja super!! Wird ne tolle Truppe.

Die Anfahrt ist relative einfach:

A66 in Richtung Frankfurt; Abfahrt 12 Hattersheim; Richtung Hofheim, Eppstein, Kriftel. 1 Ampel links, 2 Ampel geradeaus, 3 Ampel geradeaus, dann nach ca. 500 m links abbiegen Kreishaus ist ausgeschildert. Großer Parkplatz.

Bis später
Mathias


----------



## hillfreak (26. September 2009)

Hallo Matthias,

auch ich fahre ab Brückenkopf mit.

Bis nachher
Frank


----------



## berggazelle (26. September 2009)

Hallo Matthias, sammelst du/ihr mich am Biebricher Schloß auf???? Ganz kurzfristige Entscheidung..... Bis dann , Gruß Anette


----------



## mbonsai (26. September 2009)

Schoen wars und es gab viele gute Tipps Danke Matthias


----------



## mbonsai (26. September 2009)

und hier noch ein paar, vor allem die Parallelkurvenuebung von Matthias und aaehh ich vergass, naja war lustig

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Werner (26. September 2009)

War ein sehr schöner Tag mit vielen Übungsmöglichkeiten, der nach Wiederholung "schreit". DANKE Mathias   

Liebe Grüße, Sabine


----------



## wunjo (27. September 2009)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön für die Unterweisungen und die schönen Trails  wenn auch die angegebenen Höhenmeter um 60% überschritten wurden.  War eine nette Truppe und wiederholen sollte man es auf jeden Fall.
Güße Jörg


----------



## happygegoogelt (27. September 2009)

Auch von mir ein ganz liches Dankeschön! 

Wie du schon so schön gesagt hast.... Üben, üben, üben.... wann treffen wir uns wieder??? 

War super genial und hat Laune gemacht. Müssten wir wirklich mal wiederholen! 

DANKE Mathias!


----------



## mathias (27. September 2009)

Mir hat es auch wirklich viel Spaß gemacht. 

Bedanke mich bei Euch für das zahlreiches Erscheinen, die tolle Motivation und die gute Laune.

Vielen Dank für den schönen Tag

Mathias


----------



## Werner (4. Oktober 2009)

Bildernachlese Techniktraining:







[/URL][/IMG]​
Mehr davon gibt es HIER zu sehen!

Danke nochmals an dich, Volker, für´s Fotografieren und Vorbeibringen der CD! 

...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja, super !!!

Schöne Bilder, danke Volker fürs knipsen.
Danke Werner für aufbereiten.


----------



## wunjo (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab´ja auch noch ein paar Bilder, leider  erst jetzt...sorry






ein paar weitere Bilder sind in meinem Album

Grüsse Jörg


----------

